# so, For $200, Which of these limbs?



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

I am looking to purchase some limbs for outdoor/field shooting. I want to spend not much more that $200. In looking at AltServices, they have quite a few selections: 

Samick Vision Carbons...........Kaya K1.........Kaya K3...........SF Premium Fibre.............SF Premium Carbon

Looking for, of course, smoothness and "cast"...probably 40 pounds. I draw 29.5 in. 

Suggestions? I love my 36# SKYs and want to try and duplicate that feeling. Thanks. 

side note: wish Lancaster here in US carried more selections


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaya limbs have been good to me. but I've only shot the Tropics. Other than that, there isn't much I can tell you.


----------



## beleg2 (Dec 31, 2005)

I have some SF Glass/foam and Axiom, really good limbs for me (Im not an expert)
Just get a pair of Elite carbon/foam and fell really good ($221.-)
Martin


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

.............SF Premium Carbon


I know several people who have these and they are pleased with the performance out of them.

Hard to beat anything made by W&W


----------



## rick11743 (Sep 20, 2010)

Didn't see that altservices.com site b4, they seem to have some good prices, $204 for Kaya K3


----------



## knotdodger (Oct 2, 2005)

I am going to get a set of K3's also. They will more than likely outshoot
my talent. I wonder how they compare to Hoyt 900cx??? Besides a whole 
lot of money for the hoyts.


----------



## yeeha (Nov 23, 2007)

i have a set od samick visions and they are very nice and fast but a little stiff


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

If alt still has them, the kaya tomcat carbons are the same price and same limbs as K3 (rebranding, tomcats are in the sale section), and (at least a few weeks ago) the tomcats weren't backordered. Also, the graphics on the tomcats are much cooler than the K3.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

larcher90 said:


> If alt still has them, the kaya tomcat carbons are the same price and same limbs as K3 (rebranding, tomcats are in the sale section), and (at least a few weeks ago) the tomcats weren't backordered. Also, the graphics on the tomcats are much cooler than the K3.


I had a pair of kaya Tropics from Alt a couple of weeks back (carbon/wood). They are really, really nice. And currently on sale price (limited sizes though) for around $155.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. As stated in other threads, I switched back to lefty and a friend has loaned me an older Hoyt with screw in 28 pound limbs.....now shooting 270 as they have helped my form....yesterday he asked for the bow/limbs back to loan to another fellow. Took them to him this morning (great to have used them) and today plugged in medium 40's in my 27in. riser....boy was my back surprised at the ten pound jump up...with attendant form issues. So, tonight I am ordering some cheap light limbs from someone(probably AltServices)...and then will reconsider the $200 dollar recommendations in a month.


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just a warning, Alt can take a really long time to get stuff shipped to the US. If you're looking to get the lighter limbs in less than three weeks, it might be a better idea to buy from Lancaster, though they can be more expensive, as I've never had anything from them take more than a week to arrive.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

I have only ordered a grip for a Bernadini Luxor from them and it came in one week. For cheapest limbs, they have Cartel Fantoms but at less than 70$, that sounds awfully cheap...K1 (stallions for $91) - I have looked at Samick Privilege but they are either back ordered at Lancaster or due in May 22nd.


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ah, yes, I forgot that Lancaster is really backordered at the moment... and I know that I've had things faster than 3 weeks from Alt, but I also remember the one time it didn't (when I was preparing to leave the country for study abroad and really needed the stuff to come quickly).


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

The Samick Visions are a good limb for the price. My set was perfectly straight (have heard from the retailer that some sets at that price were a bit hit-and-miss) and I used them indoors last season and finished 2nd at our Indoor Nationals with them. They are a bit slow though, but quite stable. I also have a 48lb set of the SF Premiums and they do feel very nice and smooth, plus quiet. I havent shot those in competition though, I just use them for training - but would have no qualms about setting a bow up properly and competing with them.


----------



## blaze (Dec 24, 2005)

I confirm, you can't go wrong with the Kaya/K3. Got four guys at the club shooting them and the really perform well.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Just this morning had a fellow loan me a pair of Hoyt Edge mediums @ 36#...he will sell them at a low price. I will put them on my 27 Inno and get 36 at my draw (29.5)...if they work, then happy I will be...otherwise, back to the Internet Shopping Store. I really do consider and appreciate each reply.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, live and learn. After 20 arrows on these medium Edge at 36#, they start to stack and do not seem as smooth as my SKY 40# mediums....Awfully nice of my friend to loan them to me. Off to the Internet.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

kjin2925 all of your posts are spam.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Happy Days !! Just came in from shooting new Sebastian Flute Premium wood limbs...got them in three days from Andover Archery and 129$ plus shipping to Texas. They are finished very nicely and nice understated graphic. At 32# longs, they are very smooth and nice. Not quite as nice as older SKY Conquests but nice and better than some Hoyt Excels I have tried. I have been getting used to some 40# SKY mediums and its nice to back down in weight. Thanks to all who gave me suggestions.


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Just ordered from Alternative Archery and received all 12 items in 3 business days! Great customer service!


----------



## Jim Colgate (Jun 12, 2012)

Just received the Cartel Fantom package riser and limbs from alt Archery, and they are made by Bow Korea and they are super nice limbs and very smooth and the riser is forged and quite nice! Both for 155.00 usd plus shipping wow!


----------



## TwilightSea (Apr 16, 2012)

Since they're in the same price-range ($30 diff but the same material, wood/carbon), Samick Universal Glass Recurve Limbs or W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Carbon Recurve Limbs?


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

If you have a bit more to spare, I'd suggest going with a pair of Win&Win Pro Accents. I love the set I have, nice and smooth out to my DL for shorts. You might need to find a set of longs for your DL.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the continued thoughts on inexpensive limbs - Regarding the Sebastian Flutes I received, I shot a 286/300 indoors and that would be PB for me - No Clicker on bow - kinda proud of being able to do that sans clicker. Limbwalker has told me that I don't need to buy any more limbs, since I also have some heavier long SKYs -- Bet I do though, easier to buy limbs than improve form.....LOL - I typed that for controversy - I will look into the Pro Accents about Christmas time.


----------

